# Had to kick a dog......how horrible!



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So Mac only does his business when on a lead so every three to four hours we walk a short loop around my neighborhood. There is a guy that owns two West Highland Terriers and for some reason always has one off lead. We see this guy quite often as he lives nearby. Problem is his dog that is off lead always charges Mac and makes sounds like he is going to kill him with snarling and teeth out. There has been several instances where I have had to stomp my foot to get his dog away. Yet his dog tries to get around me and get to Mac and this has happened several times. I think he leaves one of the lead as I have several times said get your dog on lead and once he does the two dogs attack each other as we walk by. So actually think the guy leaves them separate so they don't bite each other. So in other words he is happy for his dog to attack Mac as long as they don't attack each other. 
Last night as I was bent over to pick up Mac's mess I suddenly heard the horrible sounds the dog makes behind me and he was just about to bite Mac I turned and booted the dog and he went running back to his owner leaving me fuming and yelling "put your dog on a lead!!" with other four letter words too but not worth repeating here.
Thing is I feel bad about kicking the dog. It is his owners fault he got kicked as if he was on a lead it wouldn't have happened. What I don't get is why he continues to leave the dog off lead. If it was a more timid dog owner than myself they would be scared to death I am sure. Just needed to vent!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think I would have acted in the same way. It makes me so angry when people don't look after their animals and if he had bitten your Mac then what would he have done! Probably just left you with an injured dog and huge vet bills and not thought anything of it.

When I ride my horse out (on bridleways) Its awful when owners let their dogs run around my horses legs and try and jump up - we had one huge GS snarl at us. I try and warn them that if he kicks out its their own fault but some people don't seem to care.

Glad Mac is alright - your right to protect him.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I would have done the same thing too. I don't blame you. I have kicked a dog who was charging my dog(s) more than once. Not hard, and I did not hurt the dog, but it was enough to get the message across and have the dog retreat. 

I'm assuming your neighborhood has a leash law? if so, I'd tell the owner that if his off-leash dog charges your dog again, you're going to call animal control and report an out-of-control off-leash dog in the neighborhood. Not that you even have to do it, maybe the threat will be enough.


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

In the end you did what needed to be done. Recently in our area a pitbull off leash (illegally) attacked a small dog. The owner of the small dog ended up having to shoot and kill the pitbull in order to stop the attack. Consider carrying mace or pepper spray. 

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=8831436


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

You are totally warranted in dispatching the dog the way you did. Don't feel bad. I'm sure you would do the same thing if some crackhead rolled up on you in a threatening manor. I was recently involved in a horrific dog incident and am lucky my dog and I are still around. Stand your ground, especially when you are in the right

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?topic=5412.0


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

dmak said:


> You are totally warranted in dispatching the dog the way you did. Don't feel bad. I'm sure you would do the same thing if some crackhead rolled up on you in a threatening manor. I was recently involved in a horrific dog incident and am lucky my dog and I are still around. Stand your ground, especially when you are in the right
> 
> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?topic=5412.0


Wow crazy story. Hope you and pup are now well!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"There are two sides to every issue: one side is right and the other is wrong, but the middle is always evil. The man who is wrong still retains some respect for truth, if only by accepting the responsibility of choice. But the man in the middle is the knave who blanks out the truth in order to pretend that no choice or values exist, who is willing to sit out the course of any battle, willing to cash in on the blood of the innocent or to crawl on his belly to the guilty, who dispenses justice by condemning both the robber and the robbed to jail, who solves conflicts by ordering the thinker and the fool to meet each other halfway. In any compromise between food and poison, it is only death that can win. In any compromise between good and evil, it is only evil that can profit. In that transfusion of blood which drains the good to feed the evil, the compromiser is the transmitting rubber tube . . .

When men reduce their virtues to the approximate, then evil acquires the force of an absolute, when loyalty to an unyielding purpose is dropped by the virtuous, it’s picked up by scoundrels—and you get the indecent spectacle of a cringing, bargaining, traitorous good and a self-righteously uncompromising evil." Ayn Rand

You did right.
RBD


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah we're healed for the most part. My hand has some chronic pain now and I think I might have to sit out this bow hunting season. It didn't even seem to phase the pup, these V's are tough pups.

It took me a little while to accept what I had to do, but now looking back I would do it again if I had to. Protect your pup


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I eagerly await Ozkar's reply to this situation.....imo you did right


----------



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

Made the best of a bad situation. Next time kick the owner to. Irresponsible.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

I have just read this article yesterday in Daily Mail and i was shocked how irresponsible some dog owners can be.

I'm sorry you just had to kick the other dog..I would do the same thing to protect Miley.

"A dog died after being stabbed 23 times in a frenzied attack by another dog owner.
Mother of three Daisy Jenkins cradled her dying American Bulldog Tyson following the daylight attack.
Her dog had got in a fight with another dog in a walkway near her Hampstead home in north London.

The owner of the other dog Wayne Stearman, 41, left the scene and returned with two 10-inch knives before stabbing the bulldog.

One of the blows was so forceful that the knife bent in half in what one witness described as a ‘blood bath’.

Today, Mr Stearman said he knifed the dog because he was only trying to stop it killing his own terrier Monty. 
Mr Stearman said: 'The dog’s a lunatic. I’d just stepped out my house and the dog went for him. It wasn’t on a lead. It locked its jaw on to Monty’s head. He’s only little and he’s a donut around other dogs.
'It was like a lion on top of a gazelle. I was screaming for help and the owner was nowhere to be seen.

'When she did finally turn up five minutes later all she did was stroke her dog. I was kicking and punching it but it wouldn’t budge so I went into the kitchen and got three knives.
'I’m not proud of what I’ve done but what was I supposed to do, stand there and let it kill my dog?'
Mr Stearman said the bulldog tried to attack his dog three months earlier.
He said: 'I literally had to pick Monty up and throw him over the fence because this dog was going to go for him. He’s attacked loads of dogs on this estate and he’s even gone for a kid outside the Budgens up the road.
'I’m just glad it happened to me because it was only a matter of time before it killed a kid.'
Eleven-year-old Monty, who Mr Stearman has had since he was a puppy, suffered bite marks to his head, face, ear and chin and now flinches when anyone tried to touch him.
'He’s going to be alright but it has affected him. I’m on anti depressants because I can’t stop thinking about it. I can’t sleep. It’s been an absolute nightmare,' Mr Stearman said.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm reminded of the time a small overly aggressive dog ran into the street, ultimately with the intent to bite. I wanted to send it scurrying back home, so I went to kick at it. As it eluded me and maneuvered I ended up getting pulled in a circle on the ice I was standing on, not able to get my feet back under me. Fortunately a neighbor was able to distract the mighty mite after he stopped laughing at my predicament.

One must do what one must do to protect his family. It's not optional, it is a responsibility.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't feel bad Born - you were only trying to protect Mac. Maybe the guy will do something about walking his dogs somewhere else. 

If you meet him again tell him that you are going to report him to the your local council, if you see the dog off the lead again.

As harrigab says - can't wait to see what Ozkar has to say about this - should be good reading while drinking my coffee tomorrow morning!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hopefully the terrier has now learned to leave the two of you alone!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I too have kicked a dog. Not hard enough to injure, just enough to get it away until the owners ran over and grabbed it. That was when Dozer was still kind of young. I think now he would protect himself but I don't want him to have to nor do I want a dog known for biting. You can report the off leash dog and keep doing so until they're cited. My cousin had to do it before they got a fence. They had an invisible one but had to put up a real one to keep the neighbors dogs out. That's a draw back of those types of fences. Anyhow. Don't feel bad most, if not all, of us have done or would do the same.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I agree if you need to protect your dog then kick the attacking dog, and when all else fails KICK THE BLOODY OWNER..although I don't condone violence.!!!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

My Dad's Boxer was once attacked by a Mastiff (it was huge) and it was in the charge of 2 teenage kids, and not on a lead...anyways my dad kicked this Mastiff to get it off his dog, his dog then got away and ran round the corner to hide, bless her. One of these kids said "hey Mister you just stuck the boot in our dog" !!!! and my dad said "yes and I will do it again if it attacks my dog"
What a cheek eh? His Boxer had quite a scar on her muzzle bless her, and she could handle herself too, but this dog was too big for her. My dad was more concerned that this huge dog, handled by these two kids, could have killed a smaller dog, or I could have been out with his dog because I walked her alot for him, and I would have been terrified, this Mastiff was as big as me.
If the time came, I would kick a dog that attacked either of my dogs in an unprovoked way like that, no hesitation.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> I eagerly await Ozkar's reply to this situation.....imo you did right


You know me TOO well Harri............  

Need I say it   

Firstly, you were left with no choice. The guy had several previous requests to control his dog and has failed to heed your requests. While kicking a dog is a drastic outcome, it appears that there was no other option at that point. 

And yes, I would also have launched some expletives at him also. But I would have followed up with a nice little kick up the owners arse   (That's ass for you mericans)

I had a similar situation on our local golf course where lot's of folk walk there dogs recently. I also had to resort to lashing out at the dog to stop it biting Astro's ankles. Unfortunately, the owner was a woman and thus only verbal retaliation was available. However, I then went and knocked on their front door and spoke to the male of the household and advised him as to what the next course of action would be and that it included him, his face and my fist.......  i haven't seen those dogs walking on the golf course since for some odd reason....


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I would have done exactly the same thing! What a horrible owner! Poor dog but in the meantime I would rather kick that dog than have mine injured! 

Strangely enough this morning I met with a lady with a rescue dog and they were playing chase with Elza for a while. We walked together and as she was leaving both of our dogs were on a leash. Another dog turned up and I let Elza off since we didn't finish our walk yet. So this dog comes up to us and starts to be dominant to the lady's dog. It was clear that the rescue dog wasn't happy but didn't know how to protect herself. So I just confidently put my leg out in front of this dominant dog and made a movement towards him. That was enough for him to back off and the owner finally called him away. Although my dog was safe I would still help others if I'm there. 
I walk around with eagle eye all the time checking out the dogs and owners from a distance to see if they're ok. If I'm not happy I go around them. I don't like any confrontation and if I can I will avoid it.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

No responsible, caring, dog owner wants to inflict physical harm on a dog. But, your responsibility is to your dog's safety first.
The owner of the other dog is in the wrong,a nd someday he may run into someone les compassionate that you.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks all for your words.

I feel much better that I did the right thing and am feeling like a bit of a softy for even feeling bad now. I just hope it is lesson learned for the owner of the other dog and that he will keep his dogs on the lead. I mean this is happening on the pavement next to a residential road. He obviously does care if the dog gets hit by a car either.

Now do I don't I report him to the council????


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

born36 said:


> Now do I don't I report him to the council????




What do you think is best for the dog??? The answer to that would determine what I did.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

What a very distressing situation. there are many of us who would do the exact same thing pu under the same circumsatnces. I would most certainly report this matter to the council, imagine how you would feel knowing you dont report it and the same dog goes out and attacks another dog with an owner not as quick thinking as yourself, or a child!. Having said that go with your gut instincts and what feels right. Glad to hear alls ok now.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I have the same concern with 2 setters in my neighborhood. Has anyone used dog repellant spray? I get my new pup in a few days and these dogs are a huge concern for me.


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't waste time with a "repellent" get pepper spray.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Am I the only one who would be scared?

Yes! I think kicking the dog is absolutely the right thing to do. I honestly am fearful of what I would do if we ever got in a bad situation.. we bring compressed air with us (someone told me it breaks up dog fights). Another person said they saw a dog walker at our local dog park stick her finger up a dog's butt (true story) to stop a dog from attacking. I'd never heard of that before, but would be happier to put a stick, pen, some object, even a finger, up a dogs butt before killing it - if it worked. 

All I know is, I got knocked over by some dogs at the dog park and bruised/fractured a rib. That was a few weeks ago and I'm still in quite a bit of pain when I have to move around. Since then, I've been worried about getting hurt (just in general) and I honestly don't know what I would do if a dog tried to attack us. We use our best judgement to stay out of those situations, but sometimes you just can't.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

luv2laugh said:


> Am I the only one who would be scared?
> 
> Yes! I think kicking the dog is absolutely the right thing to do. I honestly am fearful of what I would do if we ever got in a bad situation.. we bring compressed air with us (someone told me it breaks up dog fights). Another person said they saw a dog walker at our local dog park stick her finger up a dog's butt (true story) to stop a dog from attacking. I'd never heard of that before, but would be happier to put a stick, pen, some object, even a finger, up a dogs butt before killing it - if it worked.
> 
> All I know is, I got knocked over by some dogs at the dog park and bruised/fractured a rib. That was a few weeks ago and I'm still in quite a bit of pain when I have to move around. Since then, I've been worried about getting hurt (just in general) and I honestly don't know what I would do if a dog tried to attack us. We use our best judgement to stay out of those situations, but sometimes you just can't.


When this happened my wife said too that she doesn't know what she will do if this happens to her. Main thing stay confident. If you do come around a dog that is trying to attack you then there are a few things you can do. Yes compressed air might work but if a dog is already attacking your dog remember the most sensitive areas of a dog and use them to your advantage. These are nose, eyes, ears! 

Main thing is not to worry about they attack before it happens as this feeds into your dog and your pup could then feel defensive around other dogs.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

HoBoJoe said:


> Don't waste time with a "repellent" get pepper spray.


Pepper spray is really strong wouldn't this hurt your pups nose too?


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

born36 said:


> HoBoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Don't waste time with a "repellent" get pepper spray.
> ...


It won't do any lasting damage, they'll have irritation for a few hours. If you're worried it's too harsh just buy a less powerful spray, something low in SHU. However, if a 100+lb dog is coming at me or my dog, I'd want something STRONG. 

EDIT: This is my opinion, please do your own research to decide what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I now keep pepper spray clip on the leash with the poo bag dispenser. I'd rather have to deal with cleaning up my dog being sprayed than pay the vet bill I had to pay when he was attacked a few monthes back


----------

